# Hardy Fish for 75 Gal?



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm looking at getting back into the fish hobby... dunno if a good or bad idea  

I need advice on what fish to put in a 30 - 75 gallon tank. I've searched for it, but end up looking at a bunch of pictures of tank instead  The tank will be in a renovated garage, so its not airconditioned and can get pretty hot in the summer (for winter I have a good heater). I need some nice looking fish that survive fluctuating temperatures, nothing super sensitive tho. 

Cichlids? South American type? 

I was thinking on some sand substrate and maybe plants with a little driftwood although I can keep plants alive for the life of me...

I have had three fish tank s before; 150, 90, and 33 gallon, but I've been clean for about 3 years now.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Any idea what the lower end and upper end scales of the temperature would be in the tank? Ive kept South American cichlids in 76-84 temp quite well blue rams/apistogramma bitaenita


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if your doing a 75 gal do a colony of troph's and some cats of do like 100 neon tetras lol


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry, long weekend craze.... no sleep.

But temp ranges would be (guessing) 74-86. on days like yesterday I'd say it could get pretty bad, but then I can always do a water change with cooler water...



> if your doing a 75 gal do a colony of troph's and some cats of do like 100 neon tetras lol


Hah! Ive never had enough schooling fish to make an awesome school, but I definitely like that idea.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

just so you know i kept my 35 in my non heated garage and i did notice some energy jumps in the winter. the heater had a hard time keeping up i think rams and tetras and plecos would be cool


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

75 gallon is too small for Trophs.Well it's borderline. I'd say Calvus,comps,Petricolas,sandsifters and some nice Jullies.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

dino said:


> just so you know i kept my 35 in my non heated garage and i did notice some energy jumps in the winter. the heater had a hard time keeping up i think rams and tetras and plecos would be cool


I bet! I'm talking about a block heater, which heats the entire garage as well as a couple tank heaters.

I completely forget all the different types of fish. I need to do some research to catch back up


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I find guppies are pretty hardy, in my daughters room that catches a lot of sun, her tank hit 83 yesterday. Guppys were totally fine. Have had them for a couple years. If you really want to cool the tank down you can put a frozen 2L pop bottle in to cool it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

all my tanks hit 83 yesterday and everything is fine


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

South american biotope tank
Angels, cupido cichlid, a knife fish, corys, plecos, bigger tetra like bleeding hearts, dwarf cichlids, geo.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

My idea currently is: 

20-30 Rummynose tetras
1-2 Plecos
5 Khuli Loaches

pH of around 6.0 - 6.5 
try keep temperature as close to 80F as possible

edit: Just a start


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I would suggest getting a nice school of corydoras to rummage through the bottom rather than having khuli loaches. This will keeo fish within the same regional biotope - south America. 

I am confident that the cories would give you more observable enjoyment. 

Check out Charles at Canadian aquatics and or fantasy aquatics in Vancouver for a wide range of corydora types. There are many different patterns and types of corydora catfish.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

that is a good idea they are cool


----------

